# GIK Acoustics to Unveil Two New Alpha Products at the NAMM Show



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Late last year GIK Acoustics added an exciting new product to its highly affordable catalog of bass traps, acoustic panels, and diffusors. The new Alpha Wood Series represents something entirely different from the company’s traditional offerings, delivering diffusion and absorption through incorporating a wood face designed using a mathematical sequence of slots for one-dimensional scattering of sound. 










The first model in the series made publicly available was the 23.75-inch x 23.75-in x 4-in wood-framed 4A Alpha Panel. This panel is filled with rigid environmentally friendly fiberglass (100-percent recycled, formaldehyde and urea formaldehyde free), wrapped in fabric, and finished with a blonde veneer wood face (available in 9 standard GIK Acoustics fabric options). Due to its size, the panel is easy to mount using the included saw tooth hanger, making it possible for larger areas of a wall to be covered using multiple panels.










The spacing of the slots on the front of the A4 panel allows for spatial diffusion of sound waves with an even decay time, while allowing low frequency waves to pass through to the fiberglass absorption material for low frequency control. GIK says that the 4A Alpha Panel provides twice the low-end absorption as compared to similar foam-based products (NRC =1.05). It can be used on front, side, and rear walls to keep reverberation better mixed and your room lively.

Recently, GIK Acoustics announced two new additional wood slot-faced Alpha Panel products: the Corner CT Alpha Bass Trap and the 24-inch x 48-inch 2A Alpha Panel (pictured, top). These models ship with freestanding supports, which allow them to be placed directly on the floor; both will be available for sale direct from GIK Acoustics in the weeks ahead, but will be on display at the NAMM Show in Anaheim, CA from January 21-24 (Booth 7423). Attending Home Theater Shack members are encouraged to visit GIK Acoustics' booth!










In addition, Home Theater Shack and GIK Acoustics are currently running a Giveaway Contest featuring 4A Alpha Panels. HTS members and non-members are free to enter; two lucky entrants will be eligible to win one (1) box of four (4) GIK Acoustics 4A Alpha Panels in standard fabric (value of $380). For more information, click here.


_Image Credits: GIK Acoustics _


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

These are actually really exciting for me. About the best thing I've seen that perks my interest.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful to the eye (and the ears)!


----------



## bkoch47 (Mar 19, 2015)

Exactly what I am looking for to help focus the sound energy to the listening area. Everything have read about this company is positive. It is too bad that I cannot audition some of their solutions in my own room without buying first.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Enter the contest and you might get some for free! ;-)


----------

